# Help with new 32 GB iPod Touch please!!



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I am really frustrated and do not understand what is happening so I will try to explain the best I can.

I purchased a new iPod Touch today and registered it to my iTunes acct. when I connected it to the computer for the first time. I have another iPod Touch connected to my account also. I proceeded to transfer some songs and audiobooks and movies to the new ipod. I disconnected and later went to listen to the songs and it shows "no songs" and "no audiobooks" when I tap on the "music"  icon. However, it shows that 6 GB was used and only 23 is available....so it thinks it is there but it tells me it's not. 

So I connected again and on the iTunes screen it shows me that all of those things are on the ipod. I disconnected and sure enough they are now showing and I think all is well. Then I go copy more books and more music to it thinking everything is ok. Except I just now went to my ipod to listen to the music and it is saying that once again there is no music and no audiobooks, but it shows only 19 GB available space. So it is putting it on there but I'm not able to see it. What is happening  Anyone have any ideas?? This is so frustrating to know that it is all there but for some reason it won't let me see it. Is iTunes confusing it with my other ipod and messing it up somehow? Please help, I'm ready to pull my hair out!


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

It shouldn't confuse the 2 devices. You named each device with a different name right? My immediate thought is that either it wasn't ejected correctly or it was disconnected before it was done syncing.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Hmm. I have never had that problem before, and I've had three different iPods (one nano and two iTouches--1st and 2nd gen) download stuff from my iTunes.
So that makes me doubt that iTunes is confusing your iPods. Did you wait for your iPod to completely sync and say that it was okay to disconnect before you disconnected (I'm sure you have as it's not your first iPod, but I just wanted to check)? Have you tried a complete shutdown of your iTouch by holding down the power button for however many seconds it is?
It could possibly be a problem with your iTouch. If the shutdown doesn't work, you might try taking it to the Apple store and seeing if they can help you.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

It's a software bug and it's REALLY frustrating! If you google *iphone no music*, you can read up on it. The files are there, they just aren't showing up.

When mine does it (not always, but enough to drive me insane) I add or delete a track and that usually works (although there are times I've got to try 5-6 times to get it to work)

Apparently, this has been going on since September and there isn't a fix for it yet.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks, luv, I thought I was losing my mind! Does it happen often? I just bought it so if it happens a lot I will just return it and wait until they get it fixed. 

Off to go see if I can add a track and get it to work. Is that the same problem with the audiobooks too?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

KindleGirl said:


> Thanks, luv, I thought I was losing my mind! Does it happen often? I just bought it so if it happens a lot I will just return it and wait until they get it fixed.
> 
> Off to go see if I can add a track and get it to work. Is that the same problem with the audiobooks too?


It's really hit or miss as to how often it happens. I can go a week or two without it happening and then I'll go a few days that it will happen EVERY single time I sync. I've discovered it works best when you try to add or delete music (I just add/delete one track at a time). I've gotten to where I tap on music before I walk away from the computer now to make sure it's not all wonky on me. The first few times I noticed it, I'd already shut my computer down and crawled into bed. Talk about frustrating!

And yes, it seems to be music and audiobooks.

When it first started happening, I thought it was just my computer. It wasn't until last week that I discovered that this is a known problem.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

My understanding is that it is an issue with the newest version of iTunes.
I am sure Apple will release a fix but at this point one hasn't been released yet.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Whew...it worked. I had to add a couple tracks, but it looks like it works now. 

I know what you mean, luv. Luckily I hadn't shut down my computer yet, but I had logged off and walked away both times. Since it's a new ipod I was thinking something was wrong with it. So glad to know how to fix it! From now on I will check before I leave the computer.

Where do I go in itunes to make sure it has both ipods listed under different names? I can't find that spot but I know I saw it before. (Maybe I should just quit for today...I think my brain is too fried to continue!).


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Sugar said:


> My understanding is that it is an issue with the newest version of iTunes.
> I am sure Apple will release a fix but at this point one hasn't been released yet.


It's been 6 months already, you'd think apple would have fixed it by now.

I originally said it's been going on since November, but it's actually been since September.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

KindleGirl said:


> Whew...it worked. I had to add a couple tracks, but it looks like it works now.
> 
> I know what you mean, luv. Luckily I hadn't shut down my computer yet, but I had logged off and walked away both times. Since it's a new ipod I was thinking something was wrong with it. So glad to know how to fix it! From now on I will check before I leave the computer.
> 
> Where do I go in itunes to make sure it has both ipods listed under different names? I can't find that spot but I know I saw it before. (Maybe I should just quit for today...I think my brain is too fried to continue!).


If you plug both ipods in at the same time, they'll both show up where it says devices. Like my Kindle, all of our iphones/ipods (7 of them) have different names.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Ok, I will do that. 

Yeah, now I know why I don't like Apple! It shouldn't take that long to fix a bug like that...geez. I'm normally just a Sandisk person but I do like some of the itouch features, otherwise I'd just avoid them altogether. Maybe a fix will come soon, or at least we can hope!


----------

